# Chances of me going vegan



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Yep, I don’t hunt because we have more beef, pork and turkey in the freezer than we know what to do with, but if it were to ever run out, I would have a deer hanging in less than 30 minutes! Vegans eat the food that my food eats.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I could consider myself a vegan in that I eat a lot of grass. It’s just been converted to tasty beef and chicken first.


----------



## Markwright (Nov 19, 2019)

The CEO of Whole Foods stores has stated: " Even though products like artificial meat are good for the planet, they Are Bad for Your Health. "


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Markwright said:


> The CEO of Whole Foods stores has stated: " Even though products like artificial meat are good for the planet, they Are Bad for Your Health. "


That man is also a vegan. It's true he doesn't like the current round of fake and highly processed burger substitutes but it's not as if he's at home right now gnoshing a steak either.


----------



## farmer97 (Oct 20, 2016)

Cow eat grass, I eat cow, vegan!
The rest are taters and onions!


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I hunt because I like variety 

....and I don't have to tithe the king to shoot them.


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

The best dietary advice I have ever seen is, "Don't eat anything your Great-Grandmother would not recognise as food." I'm sure she wasn't a vegan.

Roger


----------

